
The average web page is 3MB. How much should we care? - thmslee
https://speedcurve.com/blog/web-performance-page-bloat/
======
jamespetercook
I built a web app recently in react, nothing too complicated just basic CRUD
stuff, when compiled with webpack ended up being about 4mb. I'm guessing
that's because of the libraries I included but I haven't really had time to
investigate.

Are there any tools to help with this?

~~~
achimw
Hey, There are a bunch of ways to find out what makes up a webpack bundle (and
by looking at that you might be able to find code which is not used by your
app or which could be replaced by a smaller dependency). Basically, webpack
can give you the stats via:

webpack --profile --json > webpack-stats.json

Based on that, other tools can help you analyse the bundle, ie:
[https://webpack.github.io/analyse/](https://webpack.github.io/analyse/)

Have a look at this post explaining the details:
[https://medium.com/@joeclever/three-simple-ways-to-
inspect-a...](https://medium.com/@joeclever/three-simple-ways-to-inspect-a-
webpack-bundle-7f6a8fe7195d)

~~~
jamespetercook
Awesome, thanks mate :)

